# Foods For Carb Load



## K1 (Jan 11, 2013)

- By Skip

Well, there is so much to the shitload that I can’t possibly cover it all in this post but I will touch on some of the basics.

The shitload will only work if you are lean enough, have your water correct, and are glycogen depleted enough. Of course, all three should be done whether you shitload or not but it gets funny when someone who wasn’t lean enough blames something like a shitload for making them look fat. lol I won’t mention any names but I should.

I have pretty much narrowed the shitload time down to 2 main options for 95% of guys who will use it successfully.

Friday night start shitloading.

Saturday morning start shitloading.

I use it starting friday night. This allows me to force alot of food without worrying about distention the next day. I recommend this for anyone that has a propensity towards distention – similar to the rounding out of the abs like Ronnie. Alot of food does this to me. When coming into the morning of the show, you have to be somewhat careful in your portion sizes. This is easier said than done simply because your body will continue to suck up most anything you put in your gut and continue to fill you out making you look better with every bite – literally. This tends to cause guys to continue to push the food. Also, if you are depleted as you should be, it is almost IMPOSSIBLE to start a shitload on friday night, continue into and through Saturday and take in too many carbs. It simply won’t happen.

Now, the guys that use the shitload on saturday are usually the ones that can’t get the idea of the excess sodium out of there heads and don’t want to ‘risk it’ by taking in large amounts of sodium the night before the show. If this is the case, do your homework. Sodium, in the absence of carbs and water (cause you are water restricted well before friday night), will NOT cause you to hold water subq. The carbs themselves are going to be scavenging for the last little bit of water in the body that it can get ahold of to combine with the carbs to form glycogen. Where you think that water is coming from? You guessed it – subq. So, you have restricted your water, added a ton of carbs that will suck water also, and are using atleast a mild diuretic. How the hell is sodium going to cause you to all of a sudden hold water subq? The sodium will not have enough time to shift the water before you hit the stage. Hell, most all of guys I have done this with have not started to smooth out until WELL into Sunday and most report still looking unbelievable on Sunday night. Remember, the excess sodium is also going to cause you be vascular as hell. The increase in blood pressure alone will cause this. I take 1/2 tsp. salt with a small amount of grape juice before hitting the stage. I have not used anything yet that can mimic the affect of vascularity as this compo does. Now, I do have 3 bottles of AMP this year but that is a different thread.hehe

Water restriction should remain the same as it would if you were carbing with a traditional carb load. The timing should stay the same. Same with diuretic use. I can’t think of anything that is any different off of the top of my low carb head. Even depletion workouts are the same. Yes, it is a bit harder to deplete and end the workouts on Wednesday and not load until friday night but, hey, we all pay a price. I increase dietary fats to keep the bodyweight from plummeting and it has worked very well.

You MUST do a trial run at about 4 or 5 weeks out to see how your body reacts. Of course, you need to be lean enough to get a good read. I have used the shitload trial run as early as 1 or 2 weeks out with great success. Make sure you are plenty depleted, though, or the affect will not be as pronounced.

Also, a traditional carb load is founded on filling out the muscles close to their ‘fullness’ or filling them up quite a bit. The shitload does not go along these same lines. With the shitload, you are looking for a very fast increase in the size of the muscle to make it tight enough to push hard against the skin and increase vascularity. You don’t have to be 90% full to hit the stage looking your best. In fact, if you are that full you will lose separation anyway – sort of ‘filling in the cracks’ if you will. I want my
cracks. lol

Slin isn’t any different either. This is where my argument about slin and fat intake began. I used slin every time I shitloaded before my last show. I loaded 5 times and used slin every time. I did nothing but get leaner. There was no extra fat storage or anything even remotely close to this. I loaded and recommend loading on things like Krispy Kremes, heavy fat and sugar type cookies like Mrs. Fields, rice krispy treats, caramel brownies (to die for), etc.. I am a bit leary of only one thing and that is dairy. I can’t say it is because I used dairy products and they didn’t work but milk based products would only seem to get in the way of your uptake of nutrients in the intestines, anyway. I don’t think they are a good idea but that is just me being cautious. They may work well – I just don’t know.

A few last notes:
If you already have a prep that dials you in perfectly, you would be a fool to change it. This type of prep is for the other 95% of guys that look twice as big and twice as hard on Sunday morning. I wonder why they look better on sunday morning after all of that pizza (a bit of sodium, ya think?), burgers, cheesecake and ice cream? Or why Chad Nichols’ boys walk around with peanut butter cups, jelly beans and peanut butter backstage? Or why Michael Ergas (with Chad when he won and got his pro card last year) was reportedly seen at a Wendy’s eating cheeseburgers like they were M & Ms?


----------

